# Wanted: Sable border collie...



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My friend is looking for a preferably sable border collie, any age or sex, but pref. older for a lovely Lake District home with other dogs - this friend is also the person who runs my dog training classes, she's an apdt member and had plenty of collie experience. Happy to travel to wherever the dog is. I know its pretty specific, but her sable dog passed away aged 15 and she really has her heart set on another sable dog... I'm sure she'd be tempted by something similar though, if he or she seemed suitable. 

Just thought I'd mention it on here on the off chance that someone would have spotted one. 

Thanks for the help.
Naomi x


----------



## FosterMummy01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has your friend heard of Heathlands Animal Sanctuary? They are in Hertfordshire (but have foster homes dotted about)
They don't have any sable collies in BUT they rescue dogs from Ireland pounds and loads of them are collies, they bring some beautiful ones over.

Your friend could either contact dog rehoming (details on the website) and let them know what she is looking for and if a dog comes in that matches what she's looking for she'll be contacted.
Or she can keep an eye on the website and facebook page to see if any dogs catch her eye


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Tallis on their website actually looks pretty similar to what she's looking for and I forwarded her the details, she can always keep an eye on the Facebook like you said


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Has she had a look at Morgans dog rescue in Alston Cumbria,they seem to specialise in Border Collies.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Morgans-Dog-Rescue/244076885635414?sk=timeline


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Good idea Cravensmum, I think she probably has cos it's quite near, but I'll send her a reminder anyway!  finding a border collie is fairly easy, but one that's not black and White seems much more of a challenge!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

try wiccaways


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

As above, Morgans is definitely worth a try - Their page isn't always up to date, because she is simply too busy. I got my sable boy from there a few weeks ago and his picture had not been up at all.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Paula Ackery (Stillmoor BC) in Nottinghamshire has a litter at the moment. Not sure there are any sables but certainly red and white. Lovely puppies.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If your friend would consider a Welsh Sheepdog rather than a Border Collie, there are a couple of litters now and a couple of older dogs too on Pets for Homes - all sables. The difference? Apart from a very different herding style, the Welshes are calmer, less likely to herd/nip people, less likely to show neurotic or obsessive behaviours. Just as clever as a BC, very devoted to their owners. I can't understand why they bother making other sorts of dog.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How about this one, Darcy, at Animal Care in Lancaster? Dogs | ANIMAL CARE
He has a few problems with fear, but with your friend being a qualified dog trainer he/she may be a suitable home. Apparently he's good with other dogs.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww look at Ben ...

FOSTBC


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Did your friend find a sable Collie? I've just had a sable boy turn up in one of my fields today. Been in contact with the local dog rescue but they can't take him so he will end up in the pound if not reclaimed.


----------

